# "Tinny" sound EQ issue



## Techie93 (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm currently mixing a musical. Someone had a "tinny" sound coming from there mic. Having a hard time fixing it. Any suggestions in the eq in the board? Any help is awesome!!


----------



## jkowtko (Jul 20, 2017)

If you cup your hand over a mic that is mounted on the forehead or cheek, it will sound tinny and usually give feedback. So the first thing I look at is to make sure the mic element is in as much open air as possible.

Otherwise I don't know how to correct a badly EQ'ed sound source with any quality results.


----------



## AudJ (Jul 20, 2017)

I would start by swapping Channels on the board with a working mic to determine if the problem is in the board, or elsewhere.

If it is indeed the board settings, something is way off, but we need to know more about your equipment to help.

If it is the mic, presuming this is a wireless pack: Is the mic verified ok? (Swap mics,Packs, cable with a known working mic)

If the mic if fine, I would check receiver to mixer, and check the frequency you are using for interference.

I'm suspecting a mic or cable issue, but I don't know how far you have diagnosed.


----------



## MRW Lights (Jul 20, 2017)

"tinny" is very typically an EQ issue... there _shouldn't_ be anything in an element or transmitter that should electrically cause something to sound tinny. That being said as mentioned above the same cupping echoey sound can occur if there is corrosion on the head of the element that only partially obstructs the mic. You can try cleaning it, but if it's corrosion on the element itself there's not really anything that can be done and it's only time before it will stop working all together. 

I would zero out the EQ on your channel and either copy from someone with a similar vocal range, or start from scratch. An EQ shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes at most, if you find yourself constantly adjusting an EQ or making big changes to your EQ than something isn't right. When I learned how to EQ I was always taught that less is more. 

As mentioned post the list of the equipment you're working with and we may be able to provide more help.


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 20, 2017)

AudJ said:


> I would start by swapping Channels on the board with a working mic to determine if the problem is in the board, or elsewhere.



With lavs, reduce it to the simplest set in the signal chain first -- listen to it through the receiver while it is on the transmitter. Lavs have such a high failure rate that professional A2's carry around a special test box just to reduce the signal chain to the lav immediately. If you determine the Lav+Transmitter to Receiver is good, then start expanding down the signal chain.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 20, 2017)

Either an EQ issue, capsule issue or a placement issue.

Keep it simple, and use your ears. What frequency is bothering you? Look at the EQ. Is something obstructing the mic, or is it placed wrong? Is the capsule clean and clear?

Most commonly I find makeup, hairspray, dirt or such is the culprit. So check those out first.


----------

